# Feeding Rats Celery- How to prepare it?



## stormyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

I've read on several sites Celery is an alright food to feed your rats-
I also have yet to see it on any of the forbidden food's list.
However, my older male rat Oscar keep's going to bite into the Celery-
then placing it down- then trying again.

I took the Celery stick and ripped it up a bit into pieces-
is there a different way I should prepare it?


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

I give my girls chunks about an inch or so long and they eat it up.


----------



## stormyyy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just remember that celery is not a good food if you are trying to put weight on or maintain weight on a rat. It's mostly water, and lots of fiber which can burn more calories digesting then they receive from the celery.


----------

